# ME THERMO/FLUIDS



## GR8 PLUMENG (May 18, 2017)

Took the Thermo PE test in April. I've been told by most people to switch to HVAC if I don't pass. I do mostly plumbing and fire protection. Would anyone advise this?

Thanks


----------



## gpoli111 (May 18, 2017)

You might be best asking this question in the Mechanical specific forum.


----------



## RayEng84 (May 18, 2017)

I've heard the opposite.  Only do HVAC if that is your job.  Switch to Thermo if you fail HVAC.  Although I did Machine Design...


----------



## RBHeadge PE (May 18, 2017)

GR8 PLUMENG said:


> Took the Thermo PE test in April. I've been told by most people to switch to HVAC if I don't pass. I do mostly plumbing and fire protection. Would anyone advise this?
> 
> Thanks


Why not take the Fire Protection PPE in October?


----------



## GR8 PLUMENG (May 18, 2017)

RBHeadge, I don't think I stand a chance with FPE exam. I bought review materials just to gauge my comfort level, and quickly realized that it's geared towards people with FP Engineering degrees.

Questions regarding fire science that  I've never had to deal with in my FP design.


----------



## Mikep (May 22, 2017)

I am doing preparation for PE mechanical for thermal &amp; fluid system for October 2017, I am looking for TEST MASTER NOTE FOR UPDATE 2017 THERMAL AND FLUID SYSTEM.

Please let me, if any one has it. your help will be appreciated.

Thank you,

Mike


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (May 22, 2017)

Mikep said:


> I am doing preparation for PE mechanical for thermal &amp; fluid system for October 2017, I am looking for TEST MASTER NOTE FOR UPDATE 2017 THERMAL AND FLUID SYSTEM.
> 
> Please let me, if any one has it. your help will be appreciated.
> 
> ...


You've already created a thread for this topic.  Please refrain from posting identical requests in multiple forums/threads as well as contacting other users for items unless they have offered to share.

This is your first and only warning.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (May 22, 2017)

GR8 PLUMENG said:


> Took the Thermo PE test in April. I've been told by most people to switch to HVAC if I don't pass. I do mostly plumbing and fire protection. Would anyone advise this?
> 
> Thanks


I think I would stick with Thermo... I mean why start from ground zero when you can just add to what you've already studied and learned?


----------



## BornTrucker (May 23, 2017)

Stick with thermo unless you do HVAC, which I'm guessing you don't or you would have chose it in the first place.

Why are you concerning yourself with taking it again before you know you failed? I hear the started notifying everyone who pass though so if you don't know yet you likely failed.


----------



## Viper5 (May 26, 2017)

BornTrucker said:


> Stick with thermo unless you do HVAC, which I'm guessing you don't or you would have chose it in the first place.
> 
> Why are you concerning yourself with taking it again before you know you failed? I hear the started notifying everyone who pass though so if you don't know yet you likely failed.


You are notified through email when results are available regardless of outcome. Having said that, OP doesn't sound very confident.  I think anybody could pass any of the exams if you study enough, however it' easier when you are already comfortable with the material.  Look at the specifications and go from there.


----------



## justdoitNG (May 26, 2017)

yesterday was devastating. Thought I did enough to pass. Got 53/80..ME HVAC.. anybody got higher than me and failed? time to dust up and grind again. Trying to figure out what went wrong and what should I do different for Oct exam (2nd try)..do we really need the ASHRAE handbooks and 62.2 standard for the exam? will not take chance in Oct...since the passing % may not be 70%..


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (May 26, 2017)

justdoitNG said:


> yesterday was devastating. Thought I did enough to pass. Got 53/80..ME HVAC.. anybody got higher than me and failed? time to dust up and grind again. Trying to figure out what went wrong and what should I do different for Oct exam (2nd try)..do we really need the ASHRAE handbooks and 62.2 standard for the exam? will not take chance in Oct...since the passing % may not be 70%..


From what I have read on this board, it seems those references are critical for the exam.  I would probably have thought so anyway.  I highly suggest you get them.


----------



## SmilinEd (Jun 23, 2017)

justdoitNG said:


> yesterday was devastating. Thought I did enough to pass. Got 53/80..ME HVAC.. anybody got higher than me and failed? time to dust up and grind again. Trying to figure out what went wrong and what should I do different for Oct exam (2nd try)..do we really need the ASHRAE handbooks and 62.2 standard for the exam? will not take chance in Oct...since the passing % may not be 70%..


While I took the TFS depth, I had colleagues who took HVAC, and said the ASHRAE Fundamentals is absolutely, 100% necessary for the exam. The other three books are highly, highly recommend. While not required, you will be at a severe disadvantage if you don't have all four. Another tip, try to have the four books in sequence, as they are revised every four years. I believe the most recent Fundamentals book is 2013, and the HVAC Systems and Equipment is 2016. My colleague took the exams with ASHRAE books from the early 2000s and passed, so using slightly older books is OK.


----------



## justin-hawaii (Jun 23, 2017)

GR8 PLUMENG,


I took both the HVAC and Fire Protection (passed).  I thought that the Fire Protection was much harder than the HVAC due to the number of codes that you have to study and also the Fire Science portions, which are covered in a Fire Protection Degree.  One person I know is switching from HVAC to Thermal because he thinks that the Thermal test is much closer to the material that you learn in school.  As opposed to the HVAC portion which has about 50% of the test on HVAC Applications/Equipment.  I previously worked in an HVAC/Plumbing/Fire/Electrical consulting firm and I took the HVAC test after 2 years and although I passed, I struggled because I did not have very much experience.  After I got more experience and I looked back on the problems, I found that the problems were a lot easier.  Sorry for the long post, but my recommendation is to stick with the Thermal exam due to the reasons above. I don't recommend taking the Fire Protection exam and concur with your assessment.  Let me know if you have any questions.


----------

